# Alden Horse-bit Loafer options



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I find myself ready to pull the trigger on a pair of Alden's horse-bit loafers, yet have a few remaining questions. How much more comfortable is the flexible fit horse-bit loafer, as compared to the horse-bit loafer from Alden's Cape Cod collection? Is the additional comfort sufficient to justify the $125 difference in the price ($370 vs $245)? Is there any difference in the formality of the two shoes? Would the aberdeen last, on which the flexible fit loafer is built, require one to order a half size smaller than their normal size?


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Obviously the Cape Cod version is a true mocassin construction and is therefore softer and more likely to be shape to your foot than the welt-sewn construction model of the Flex-Welt version. The former is more "authentic" to the original Gucci version, but the latter is probably more structured and supporting over the long term.

I think the dress _vs._ casual issue has more to do with the materials, i.e. cordovan is more "dressy" than suede.

DocD


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I, too, am interested in responses to this thread, as I also have been contemplating making an Alden bit loafer purchase. I recently read through Doctor Damage's terrific thread (ode to the bit loafer), and it contains a good bit of general info on bit loafers. Based on some comments that I've read in the other threads, it seems like the Cape Cod model is the way to go (at least IMO).

Also, I don't mean to hijack Eagle's thread, but can these shoes be worn with just about anything other than suits? (I know this may be a bit of a loaded question.)

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

As the proud owner of a pair of brown Alden Cape Cod bit loafers, I HIGHLY recommend them to anyone. Incredibly comfortable and the leathers and construction is outstanding. In fact, they fit me better than (probably) any loafer I've ever owned in my life...period.

PM me if you want more details.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Ron_A said:


> Also, I don't mean to hijack Eagle's thread, but can these shoes be worn with just about anything other than suits? (I know this may be a bit of a loaded question.)
> 
> Thanks,
> Ron


I would probably advise against wearing them with a suit, as the finish is slightly duller than, say, a Gucci bit loafer. One thing I do like about mine is that I can comfortably wear them with dress slacks/sports coat/tie combination, as well as jeans.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

I have the Cape Cod's in black and love them. I want to get them in the whiskey color next.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

TMMKC said:


> I would probably advise against wearing them with a suit, as the finish is slightly duller than, say, a Gucci bit loafer. One thing I do like about mine is that I can comfortably wear them with dress slacks/sports coat/tie combination, as well as jeans.


Thanks for responding. I think that you answered my question -- I actually was wondering whether they could be worn with just about everything _other than_ suits (i.e., flannels, khakis, jeans, etc.), within reason. It sounds like the dark brown bit loafers are very versatile in that regard.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Ron_A said:


> Thanks for responding. I think that you answered my question -- I actually was wondering whether they could be worn with just about everything _other than_ suits (i.e., flannels, khakis, jeans, etc.), within reason. It sounds like the dark brown bit loafers are very versatile in that regard.


You're welcome. Nothing against black, but I've always felt brown shoes are more versatile. I travel a bit (no pun intended) and am always looking for ways to pack lighter and lighter. As such, the brown shoes always get the nod before the black ones. That said, my next Alden bit loafer purchse will probably be the black calf model!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback guys. The Cape Cod bit loafer is a great looking shoe, I do like the true moc construction and the price differential certainly argues for that choice. Does it provide good biomechanical support for the foot? Is the arch support adequate?


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> Does it provide good biomechanical support for the foot? Is the arch support adequate?


Yes, but of course I can only speak from my own experience. Mine fit great accross the instep (which is of vital importance when choosing a loafer) and the inside padding and support is excellent...much better than Gucci IMO. They fit me so well from the start that I never had any type of breaking-in period.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> ...the inside padding and support is excellent...much better than Gucci IMO. They fit me so well from the start that I never had any type of breaking-in period.


Thanks...I think I see a pair, in dark brown calf, in my future. Now when does Shoemart start their semi-annual 10% off sale(!)??


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The bit loafers are on order and enroute! For those interested in Shoemart's semi-annual sale 10% off sale, it is in process and will continue through the month of January. Cape Cod bit loafers may be had for $220.50 and the flex-welts are going for $327.60. Good price points for Aldens!


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> The bit loafers are on order and enroute! For those interested in Shoemart's semi-annual sale 10% off sale, it is in process and will continue through the month of January. Cape Cod bit loafers may be had for $220.50 and the flex-welts are going for $327.60. Good price points for Aldens!


Good for you! I am so tempted by that offer, but I'm also conflicted in that I try to buy local as much as I can.

Believe it or not, the only place that sells Aldens in all of Kansas City is a smallish men's shoe/boot retailer and cobbler (though I am quite sure...considering the high rent he probably pays on the Country Club Plaza...that business is healthy). He does sell some beautiful men's shoes, though.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> The bit loafers are on order and enroute! For those interested in Shoemart's semi-annual sale 10% off sale, it is in process and will continue through the month of January. Cape Cod bit loafers may be had for $220.50 and the flex-welts are going for $327.60. Good price points for Aldens!


Nice, Eagle, I hope you enjoy them. I didn't see the sale price listed on Shoemart's website -- in fact the loafers come up at full price. Is there a special code involved?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Ron_A said:


> Nice, Eagle, I hope you enjoy them. I didn't see the sale price listed on Shoemart's website -- in fact the loafers come up at full price. Is there a special code involved?


You are right about the sale not being indicated on the website. I called Shoemart's "800" number and asked about the dates for the sale...and was told it was in progress and would continue through January. There was no code involved with my telephone order!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> Good for you! I am so tempted by that offer, but I'm also conflicted in that I try to buy local as much as I can.
> 
> Believe it or not, the only place that sells Aldens in all of Kansas City is a smallish men's shoe/boot retailer and cobbler (though I am quite sure...considering the high rent he probably pays on the Country Club Plaza...that business is healthy). He does sell some beautiful men's shoes, though.


I admire your "buy local" inclinations and frequently do so myself. However, I would have to drive all the way into Chicago to buy Aldens locally. So, Shoemart gets a fair amount of business from me. BTW, having spent four years at Whiteman AFB, I grew to really love Kansas City...it was the place to go for shopping, entertainment, etc from 1975 through 1979 for me....great town!


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

TMMKC said:


> Believe it or not, the only place that sells Aldens in all of Kansas City is a smallish men's shoe/boot retailer and cobbler


When I visited KC last year, I was disappointed to discover that Bob Jones Shoes doesn't sell Aldens. I was hoping to find some bargains.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

KentW said:


> When I visited KC last year, I was disappointed to discover that Bob Jones Shoes doesn't sell Aldens. I was hoping to find some bargains.


Bob Jones does have a pretty good collection of AEs at very good prices though (all are less than $200, I believe). If you ever get this way again, I buy my Aldens at Renner's Shoes.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

One of our members was kind enough to send me this photo comparing the current Gucci "classic" bit loafer with the Alden flex-welt bit loafer.



DocD


----------

